# NEW YORK | Grand Central Terminal (vision)



## doudousouli (Oct 27, 2012)

Does anybody heard about this project ?

http://www.evolo.us/architecture/ne...pace-som’s-vision-for-grand-central-terminal/


----------



## Сталин (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes its already been posted somewhere. Its quite nice, not sure if it will become reality though.


----------

